#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Джонанг >  > > >  >  >  Подарки за издание книги!

## Kirill M

*ВНИМАНИЕ ПОДАРКИ!!!
ПРИГЛАШАЕМ ПОМОЧЬ В ИЗДАНИИ КНИГИ!* 

_С 23 сентября по 31 октября 2014г._
Каждый участник проекта издания книги *“Будда из Долпо”* , осуществляемый на частные пожертвования, получит:
- Благовония, кулоны при внесении *550р.*
- Книгу Таранатхи “Источник Амриты” при внесении *1500р.*
- Футболку с символикой “Джонанг” при внесении *3000р.*
- Статую при внесении *15000р.*
- *Спасибо* за любую внесенную вами сумму. 

Друзья! Мы подошли к финальной стадии издания книги “Будда из Долпо” (600стр.). Книга представляет серьезный труд, повествующий о жизни и деяниях Всеведущего Долпопы Шераб Гиалтцена (1292-1361), кропотливо собранного и переведенного Сайрусом Стирнсом.

Долпопа Шераб Гиалтцен был одним из самых, величайших мастеров Калачакра-тантры и учению “Жентонг”, в тибетской истории. Учения Долпопы основываются, на глубоком медитативном опыте и знании, которое хранится в Шамбале, его взгляды уже в течение 700 лет продолжают оставаться предметом жарких дискуссий среди последователей и знатоков тибетского буддизма. 

*В книгу включено:*
1. Биография Долпопы
2. История развития Жентонга в Тибете
3. Учения Долпопы
4. Четыре основополагающие текста написанных Долпопой

* Формат книги:* А5, кол-во 600 стр., твердый переплет, тираж 1200шт.

*Стоимость печати книги 215 000 рублей.*

*Номер карты:* *4276 3800 9875 6120* (Сбербанк)
*Meil:* jonangpa.rf@gmail.com
Назначение платежа: Добровольное пожертвование на издание книги.
*ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО укажите свое ФИО, мы включим Вас в книгу!*
www.jonangpa.ru

 p/s Для получения подарка, Вам понадобятся данные о переводе средств (№ поручения, число, ФИО и документ подтверждающий личность). Ваши Данные для включения в книгу (ФИО) отправляйте на почту: jonangpa.rf@gmail.com
_Выдача подарков начнется с 1 ноября 2014г._

Ссылки в сетях:
Контакт - http://vk.com/buddafromdolpo
 facebook - https://www.facebook.com/events/8243...y_type=regular

----------


## Kirill M

Pleace many for book Budda from Dolpo (biografy Kunchen Dolpopa)/

Pleace many: 4276 3800 9875 6120 (SBERBANK) card number

Pleace you name jonangpa.rf@gmail.com !!!

http://www.facebook.com/events/82435...5/?pnref=story
http://vk.com/buddafromdolpo

----------


## Kirill M

Друзья!
Сегодня завершилась акция с подарками к книге "Будда из Долпо". Благодарим всех-кто принимал участие в благотворительной акции.
Для получения подарка необходимо:
1. Прислать свои данные (ФИО и тел).
2. Данные о платеже (номер и дату).
На электронную почту:
jonangpa.rf@gmail.com

группа в сети: http://vk.com/buddafromdolpo

----------


## Kirill M

Издание книги, закрыто.
Кто не получил подарки, пишите свои данные на Адрес: jonangpa.rf@gmail.com

----------

